# Audi Q7 V12 TDI Wrapped by fostla.de



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Q7 is the flagship SUV by Audi that was presented for the first time in September 2005 and shares the platform “E” with the group models VW Touareg and Porsche Cayenne. This type of vehicle had greater success in the 1990s with the Toyota RAV4 and the Land Rover Freelander than with the forerunner Range Rover in the 1970s. These SUV models, timely placed as an experiment in the “unoccupied niche”, quickly become best sellers. So, in 1997 only in the USA almost 2.5 millions of SUVs were already bought. 

* Full Story *


----------

